# Finally. And my first can



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

I finally got my band jig sorted, bands made and 2 naturals banded up. First slingshots I've made.








I started off with 20-25mm thera gold on the fork on the right in the pic. After a couple of trial shots at nothing much it was obvious what "too heavy for target practice" feels like.
So I changed these for 15mm straights and put the same on the wider forks (left in pic).
At a humble 8 metres, my 11mm ammo went fine off these bands and I could draw them all day long. And it didn't take long to find my favourite slingshot - the one with the wider forks.
It took me about an hour to start getting consistent hits. What a great feeling. I'd gone out preferring the look and feel of the chunkier fork. But in practice the slimmer one was easier to aim and more comfortable to shoot. It did the business 








I'll definitely be getting some smaller ammo though. 
I much preferred this slingshot to the Wasp Enzo that I bought - I might be selling this!

How likely is it that fork width was involved? The one in the pic above is 4inches from tip to tip. The wasp enzo and my other natural are 3inches. I read on another thread that wider forks make aiming easier. 
I also got fork hits on the chunky natural and zero fork hits with the slimmer, wider one.

Also, the bands my wasp came with appear to be thinner than thera gold and they're cut narrower (13m) than the bands I made. But I can feel no real difference in the draw - is this just down to different materials/quality? (the wasp bands are green if that helps).

Can't wait to get back out and increase my distance


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Very nice! May you enjoy your next thousand as much as your first. You won't since the first is always special, but hopefully they won't be far behind.

As for the bands, some brands are stiff, some are stretchy. Hard to compare different brands, each has its own personality. But now that you are making your own you have opened the door to the endless fun of experimentation and comparison. Enjoy!


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Very nice! May you enjoy your next thousand as much as your first. You won't since the first is always special, but hopefully they won't be far behind.
> 
> As for the bands, some brands are stiff, some are stretchy. Hard to compare different brands, each has its own personality. But now that you are making your own you have opened the door to the endless fun of experimentation and comparison. Enjoy!


Thanks. Yeah I'm looking forward to dark winter evenings putting different bands and forks together!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

The bands on the wasp slingshot are specifically designed for slingshots, theraband is for excercise and pt. If you go back to the Wasp website and go to the description of your slingshot it should tell you what bands those are.


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

Greyhound said:


> I finally got my band jig sorted, bands made and 2 naturals banded up. First slingshots I've made.
> View attachment 380069
> 
> I started off with 20-25mm thera gold on the fork on the right in the pic. After a couple of trial shots at nothing much it was obvious what "too heavy for target practice" feels like.
> ...


is your anchor point the same with the 3 inch wide forks as it is with the 4 inch, short draw 4 inch wide forks ott with a corner mouth anchor point is money mate


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> The bands on the wasp slingshot are specifically designed for slingshots, theraband is for excercise and pt. If you go back to the Wasp website and go to the description of your slingshot it should tell you what bands those are.


Thanks mate 👌


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

robertappleyard66 said:


> is your anchor point the same with the 3 inch wide forks as it is with the 4 inch, short draw 4 inch wide forks ott with a corner mouth anchor point is money mate


Erm, good question! I probably didn't persevere for long enough with the 3inch fork tbh. The wider fork just seemed easier somehow.
I'll definitely bear all that in mind though and give the mouth anchor a go (I was using my thumb knuckle on my ear lobe if you're interested!)


----------

